# Yearling Has Some Problems :(



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Everybody!

I picked this little one up on Sunday. The vet is coming out today, but I was curious if anyone has had experience with her ailments that they wanted to share, I just want to be fully prepared.:? It doesn't matter what her prognosis, she can always be a pasture puff. She's about a year old, and we named her Harlequin. She acts like a normal yearling, she plays, loves food, is bright-eyed, and has regular healthy "movements" :shock:












This isn't really an ailment, but I've never seen a horse with the eyes at different heights and positions. Is this an indicator of something, the way she's growing, or is she just a little bit different?










She is toed-out, and i'm curious if at this degree if it has any chance of correcting itself, or to what degree it mind hinder her in the future if it cannot be corrected.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










She also has this bulge on her neck, no heat, no change in size in 4 days. Top part if fleshy, mid-bottom feels like bone(its very hard and has a definite shape). She often times cranes her neck around. No cough or any other symptoms.










And finally, what appears to be a hernia. Approximately the size of a double stuffed oreo on its edge. I hope it can be fixed without surgery, but I am prepared for it if need be.

Here's the happy cute picture


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have experience with any of the above except the hernia and toeing out, but maybe she's the result of backyard breeding (or inbreeding?) and it's just her? I have no clue. As far as the hernia, I've never dealt with one that big so it might need surgery. All the ones I've dealt with didn't but were smaller. The toeing out you can correct somewhat with a good farrier, but ONLY under a year old. After that you'll do more damage than good. Good luck finding out about the other stuff.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww, she's got special written all over her doesn't she? 

The toeing out, your farrier might be able to work on. My boy toys out and has since he was a weanling, tried to fix it.. kinda looks better right after a trim but he's determined to look that way. Don't know about the hernia, and as for the eye locations.. it adds character?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The eye locations along with the lump on the neck need to be looked at. My first thought was Poll Evil (brucellosis). Poll Evil is serious and is painful, so this may not be that.. and brucellosis infection can be passed on to cattle who can pass it on to humans through their milk.. where it is called undulant fever which is serious. However, your description of hard bone where you describe it makes me wonder if she injured her neck and there is something there you need to know about. The other (far out) thought is bone cancer. I believe the eyes being sort of twisted and the neck swelling are related.

Please let us know the outcome if you get an answer. 

The hernia as well. It may resolve on its own (the hernia, not the eye/neck deal) but probably not at this age. The leg rotations start up high. Just keep her hooves trimmed level and let her grow. It will be what it will be.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Drifting said:


> Awww, she's got special written all over her doesn't she?
> 
> The toeing out, your farrier might be able to work on. My boy toys out and has since he was a weanling, tried to fix it.. kinda looks better right after a trim but he's determined to look that way. Don't know about the hernia, and as for the eye locations.. it adds character?


 
She is a cutie!!
One of my boys was fine and straight when I bought him at 16 months but as he grew he developed a fairly obvious toe-in problem just on the left leg. My farrier corrects it every 6 weeks and like Driftin's boy, it looks pretty good until about 2 weeks before the next visit. Your filly's 'toed in' can be gently adjusted each time but it probably won't make her permanently straight at this age. 
I've seen that face (the eye position) in 1 horse I trained that had a birth injury. It didn't effect him at all and most people didn't even notice until it was pointed out.
Haven't had much experience with inguinal hernias in horses but have had 2 dogs with it. It did require minor surgery for both dogs.
Have fun with her-she has a lot of character!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

that neck might be worth x raying. To me the neck/eye combo says its likely a birth defect. Eyes probably wont cause any issues, but if the bone of her neck is distorted it might limit certain things.

I knew a gelding with feet splayed at least that bad as a yearling, he is now a 5 year old race horse that is perfectly sound with poker straight leg, so its possible to grow out of, for some.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

For those of you commenting saying your farrier corrects it but it goes back, it goes back because you can't correct it after a year, all your doing is putting undue torque on the horse's joints. They go back because that is how your horse is wearing it, how they should be. You cannot correct that stuff over a certain age, it does no good. Not trying to start an argument, but don't y'all ever stop and think that if it always comes back maybe you should leave it alone in the first place?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Youngsters often toe out some. it's a phase of growing, so don't get in a hurry to "fix' it til you know for sure it's actually a problem. 
From the pic, the eye thing....2 things. One, it appears to be a bit swollen above the eye (perhaps related to the neck?), and if you look closely at the pic, the head is slightly tilted to what appears to be the 'low' side. Possibly ALSO related to the neck thing.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> For those of you commenting saying your farrier corrects it but it goes back, it goes back because you can't correct it after a year, all your doing is putting undue torque on the horse's joints. They go back because that is how your horse is wearing it, how they should be. You cannot correct that stuff over a certain age, it does no good. Not trying to start an argument, but don't y'all ever stop and think that if it always comes back maybe you should leave it alone in the first place?


Exactly. Some you can fix, some you can't, and some left alone will fix itself. When in doubt, ask your vet, not the farrier. The vet can do rads.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have zero useful input, just to say good luck, and I hope that there is nothing serious with all these things, she sure is cute.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

So so cute. I'm glad you got her because it seems like you're ready to do what needs to be done and you'll be fair to her. Good luck!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a precious little baby.

The only thing I have experience with is the hernia. My rescued TB filly (sold now) had a hernia, about the size of your filly's (maybe a tiny bigger). I had two different vets look at it, and they both decided that she needed hernia surgery because the hole was rather large and her intestines might slip into it- causing deadly colic and intestinal death. They said there was no guarentee that intestines WOULD fall into it, but there wasn't one that they would not either. Surgery was the only option. If it had been caught at birth and been less than 2", they said it may have been possible to band it, but at her age, not so much. Unfortunately I was unable to afford the surgery, which they quoted me $500 for, so I sold her with full disclosure and her new owner had it done. I think she got it done by her vet by $400. Many vets seem to price by the size of the horse. They told me that newborns are $300, at under 500 lbs (weanlings to one year old-ish) they usually charge about $350, and it just goes up from there. They charged a good $700 for a full grown horse. I'm not sure why- I guess because of the higher risks and anesthesia costs. Then again I was looking at having it done at Waller, which is a prestigious clinic in my area. I've heard of some forum members who have had adults done for as little as $250, so I really guess it just depends. Either way it is cheaper than the emergency surgery cost after the intestine is already caught...$1000+, plus removal of that area...with a 50% likelihood of survival o.o


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Agree with Endiku that she's going to need surgery on that hernia. 

As others have said, don't try to correct the toeing out. It will resolve itself or not as she grows but trying to fix it will put undue stress on her joints.

I don't have a clue about the neck lump, I had a filly get an abscess in that exact location and looked a lot like that but of course there was heat and pain along with it. And my guess on the eye placement would be that it is genetic and will only affect her cosmetically. That's just a guess though and definitely something I would have the vet check out.

She sure is a cutie and I bet after you get through this not so ideal beginning with her that you'll enjoy many happy years together.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Updates from the vet? 

She's just stunning color-wise and I'm sure she will mature into a respectable horse. I'm glad she was taken in by someone who will do right by her. 

I agree, don't try to tweek the feet. Better crooked and sound then try to force them to "look better" and do damage to her joints. 

She's got such a beautiful color and blue eyes. I adore frame overos. :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for all your input! She was really good for the vet and didn't mind getting stuck several times. 

My vet says the hernia is a "non-reducible umbilical hernia" meaning along with the hole there is tissue left inside her ie: umbilical cord, etc. This makes the surgery more invasive which is unfortunate, but she said the actual hernia hole is really small. My vet is referring me to Tuskegee University with the vet she used to work for, we will also do xrays when we take her. My vet is pretty unsure about her neck, but the best theory is she broke it and it wasn't taken care of and corrected therefore creating the bone bulge. 

As for her eyes, she's just special. 

So all in all, a great visit. I honestly was really worried something would come up and I would have had to let her go... but, she's healthy as a horse! (sorry, couldn't resist)

Thank you all again!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh, and here's another cute picture.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a sweet, lucky little girl. It is so great that she fell into the hands of someone who is able and willing to give her anything she might need to be a strong, happy, healthy mare. Cheers to you! Let us know what the professionals say, I'm very interested and I think I'm already in love with this little cutie.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

SarahHershey said:


> Oh, and here's another cute picture.


She's beautiful, l love her! 

I had a foal that was born a little "special" too. He has a cannon bone deformity in one of his rear legs. When he was born I was so scared the vet would tell me to put him down. :-( Instead the vet said "it's good he's not a race horse, he should be fine for trail riding." And that's it. :lol:

So he's coming 4 this year and we are hitting the trails with great success. Hope your girl does just as well! She's so beautiful that I doubt people will even see her faults. 

Does the vet think she will be rideable at some point? Or would the neck preclude that?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

> Does the vet think she will be rideable at some point? Or would the neck preclude that?


That was my question as well, glad to hear that it was a good outcome, I hope you keep sharing her story


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

As for the neck, we will only know what it hinders after we do X rays. Maybe if she can't be ridden with contact she could be a hippo therapy horse, she could help show that disabilities are never a story ender, but a story changer. (I have a lot of dreams for my barn.  )

I will continue to update the thread with her progress as well, we're now in the process of setting up her appointment for surgery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you, I'll look forward to the updates.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she is too cute for words!

Can't wait to read the updates on her.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

*Dropped Her Off for Surgery. (*

Well.... I dropped her off at Tuskegee this morning and met with the vet and the student team. As soon as we got there the vet examined her hernia.... and he says he doesn't believe that it is a hernia because he says either there is no hole, or its very small. So he said "im glad you came when you did" (because that makes you feel good, right?) She weighs 536lbs, and was very brave and walked right on(glad we already started walking her over tarps, etc.) They will do the xrays of her neck in the morning, and the surgery afterwards(which i guess is now more of an exploratory surgery rather than a hernia surgery) and I will hopefully be able to get her on Saturday which can't come soon enough.

I've really fallen for this little girl, she came as scared aggressive little thing that I couldn't even brush or walk. Now, she can be brushed everywhere but her back legs, she walks calmly, and obeys voice commands(still working on body language). She "point-shoots" going into her stall and the trailer now. She no longer trys to bite as a greeting, and waits until after i dump her food to come to the bin. She whinnies everytime she sees me, and has turned into a real love bug. She's my baby and I miss her so much already.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She is such pretty girl . I adore her face, and her colouring. Hopefully everything turns out good for her.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Subbing to keep up with her progress.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Waiting for the next update, fingers crossed for her


----------



## Rialto (Dec 12, 2013)

Aww, she is adorable!

From the pictures, it looks like her upper legs are fairly straight, but after the fetlocks they turn out a bit. It's my understanding that some degree of toeing out is normal on young horses, and I wouldn't too anything too progressive to "correct" this. There is a good section on this subject in one of Cherry Hill's Hoof care books. She and her husband (who is also a farrier) believe that trying to dramatically alter the stance of a toed out young horse can backfire on you and make them toed in as an adult, since they are still growing and changing. Still, I would recommend frequent farrier care so no undue leverages are created for the bony column/leg.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

She is a cutie!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Heard from the vet this afternoon. Surgery went well, they removed the tissue that was the bulge, there was a small hole so they opened her up to make sure nothing was going on, and she was all good. So hernia
Like thing is effectively fixed.....
however, in his words her neck is gruesome. He can't tell if it is congenital or if it was a previous break that was never treated. After that I kinda went into shock so I don't remember any specifics about her neck but it is evident that it will (if not already) cause unfathomable pain and when it does we will have to let her go. Again in his words "it could take years" but from working vets before I know that when something like that is said it normally occurs much sooner and that was said just for my piece of mind(which is gone by the way). I knew gong in this could be a possibility I just didn't want to believe that it would be the outcome. 

We will discuss treatment options when I pick her up, and after that she will just be my lovely little pasture puff until she let's me know it's time. I'll update more when I know.

Thank you all so much for your words and compliments towards her. I just need to remember that it's not her time gutting cut short with me, but her entire life being fulfilled with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry Sarah, tough news to get. I love your attitude about being her caretaker as long as she feels comfortable. She's lucky to have found you.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

SarahHershey said:


> I just need to remember that it's not her time gutting cut short with me, but her entire life being fulfilled with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Definitely that.

I understand is it difficult, but lucky her for having a home where her comfort is top priority.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Aww , I was routing for her! At least you have a very good outlook about it, some people don't deal with this stuff well, but you seem to have a good head about it. Poor thing!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry about the bad news but so glad you are willing to give her a home for however long she needs it.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Who knows, she is still a baby and she might correct herself enough to be rideable (or a happy long lived pasture puff). Horses can survive horrific injuries so dont count this girl out yet


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^Agreed. We had a horse a few years back who had severely fractured his spine/neck. He was able to drive and be lightly ridden. The vet said he was supposed to be in horrid pain but that guy kept chugging along until he was 30 years old at which point he only needed pain meds in winter/spring when the weather was changing. I'm keeping you and her in my thoughts. She's so lucky to have such a wonderful person looking after her!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry about the bad news. 

Regarding her special eyes. Has the alignment of her jaws been checked? I guess it might be a little off due to her neck, and it can cause the positioning of the eyes become uneven.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Poor baby, I wonder if she got stepped on as a foal which started all this? You can really see the difference in her eyes on that new photo. Dont despair about her neck. Vets are often wrong  Horses that should be in pain often live a long happy life with a little common sense and supportive care. If not, you did the best you could for a special little filly.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

I am very sorry about your loss. It hurts so bad to lose a horse that is just the right fit. I lost a mare 6 yrs ago on Christmas day. I rode her for 18 years. She was 25. I still have not found a replacement. I have other horses, just not the same. I am hoping that one of our young colts, filly will grow up and become THAT ONE.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey everybody! I brought Harlequin home last Monday, and she is doing quite well. She is on stall rest for four weeks, her sutures look good although she does still have some swelling. She loves her daily walks and has even done a few happy bucks, and pranced around all the while with a huge bite of grass in her mouth. 
The vet also told me when I picked her up, that as much as the neck bothers him, it doesn't seem to bother her.  Turns out that her neck was dislocated and fractured and allowed to heal that way and is now fused at that joint. To fix it would be a very invasive surgery(with a lot of risk) that would end her up with a completely fused head and several vertebrae's of the neck. So, long story short, because of the way the bones grew back together they are very fragile, and if she falls or trips and hits her head she could completely snap it, also if kicked the same fate. So right now were searching for either a mini for her to be with or gentle souled horse(nice, not soft footed lol.) I know accidents cannot be avoided, and I don't want to take away her ability to be a horse in exchange for a longer life but if I can find her a buddy that is less likely to kick her in head I'll do it. 

Here's a picture of one of the x-rays that shows her neck. At the base of her head you'll notice the next vertebrae(or the axis, not sure) does not connect, but grew together at the side, that entire vertebrae(or axis) is crooked, and attaches to the next lower vertebrae again at the side. Its hard to see because I cannot for the life of me get the program to view the xrays to save a copy to my computer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for the awful news on her neck but! Seems like it's pretty well resolved itself for a fair outcome at least. You can't stop her from having accidents but fortunately, most of them don't involve the neck, just lacerations to knees and such. Hopefully, she'll do well for some time to come.


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

She is beautiful! My one thought about the eyes is she might spook easier than other horses


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hoping that she wont be in severe pain and can live a happy life even it she is just a pasture puff pet . she is a cute thing


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

You are such a good horse mom! She is so lucky to have found you


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey everybody!
I've been too busy to post, but here's an update. Harlequin is doing very well, her hernia surgery fixed her up but she does have a decent sized scar. She has been growing like a weed, and my vet can't believe her progress. Back in May my vet couldn't even touch her stomach. She came out about a month ago and was able to touch and rub her all over and she behaved like an old school horse for her vaccinations. Although she still hates being sprayed with water, haha. We paired her up with a non gaited saddlebred prospect of mine. He loves to love all over her, which was a huge relief for us. She's a great little mare, albeit with a bit of an attitude, and we can't wait to continue watching her grow up.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay!!! What a great update.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say that she was damaged during the birthing process or laid awkwardly in the womb. This would account for the on even eyes and the lump on her neck.
Doubt anything can be done about the eyes but the neck can be adjusted. If it isn't then it could lead to her becoming a wobbler as she grows.

It does look like an umbilical hernia. Good news is that there is no need for surgery!

All that is needed is for the vet to have the rubber rings and applicator to apply to the lump after pushing the gut back up. This pulls the skin tight holding the muscle together so it is healed by the time the skin sloughs off. I had one family line that always got umbilical hernias and this treatment worked well.

She does look sweet.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know that Harlequin passed away today. Thank you all for your kind words last year. I wish she wouldve been with me for twenty years.... but she isnt in pain anymore.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear that. My little filly was taken far too soon as well, also after a very long struggle to live. It seems that sometimes, they're only meant to grace us with their presence for a short time....but sometimes that short time means more than twenty years with any other animal ever could.

Hugs sent your way, and godspeed Harlequin <3 Have fun running up there with my beautiful Kenzie. 

You did a phenomenal job giving her the best life she could ever find. Know that, at least.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sad update to read. I know you went through a lot with her. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry Harlequin is gone.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry you lost the little filly. *Hugs*


----------

